# OCZ Vertex 3 VS OCZ Agility 3



## t-ramp

I believe the difference between the Agility 2 and Vertex 2 is that OCZ used various different (cheaper) NAND for the Agility. I haven't kept up on the newer SSDs, but I would imagine it's a similar scenario.


----------



## a1i1d1e1n1

i think the vertex is slightly faster than the agility but then does the extra premium justify it. i was thinking of getting the agility ssd for myself aswell


----------



## jbobb

How long till we see more drives from other manufacturers using Sandforce 2xxx? Are the Vertex 3 and Agility 3 the only ones so far? We need to get others out there and not just 2 from the same company. I'll be getting a SSD soon here and would like to see more out there beings I could not afford the Vertex 3.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;13379043*
> I believe the difference between the Agility 2 and Vertex 2 is that OCZ used various different (cheaper) NAND for the Agility. I haven't kept up on the newer SSDs, but I would imagine it's a similar scenario.


No... that was the Vertex 1 (Samsung NAND) vs Agility 1 (any NAND).

The Vertex 2 and Agility 2 differ in the firmware (50K vs 10K IOPS).

Now, there is the Vertex 3 and Vertex 3 MaxIOPs (60K vs 75K IOPS)... so I have no idea where the Agility 3 will be now.
I believe the Vertex 3 -> Agility 3 while Vertex 3 MaxIOPs -> Vertex 3.


----------



## ackrite26

OCZ Vertex 3 uses Samsung flash, like all other Indilinx drives.

OCZ Agility 3 uses either Intel 50nm chips or Toshiba 40nm flash

Vertex 3 is slightly faster


----------

